
Pandora hit by $518.4M loss in 2017 as listener numbers declined - SREinSF
https://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Pandora-Media-lost-518-4-million-in-2017-as-12631606.php?t=9b88dd1165
======
maxharris
I switched from a paid Pandora account to Spotify for two reasons:

1\. Pandora offered me no way of using their service without Adobe Flash, and
they did their best to break open-source players that offered better
experiences. (The competition isn't perfect: Spotify uses web tech to render
their UI, which also causes perf and interaction issues. If Pandora offered a
truly native client, that would make me _very_ interested in considering them
again.)

2\. Spotify lets me pick the exact song I want to listen to, when I want it.

------
nugi
Maybe if they fixed all the bugs with the player. Used to use it constantly,
but bugs added up to a worse experince than downloading mp3s like its 1999.
The roku app was the last holdout, and then started crashing every 3 songs.

I was an early adopter, and really loved the service, even when the channels
got to be the same 20 songs repeated. But not working, well, doesn't work.

I am sure there are many licencing and legal issues that also contribute, but
without a working service, it doesn't matter.

